# Diabetes in the news this week...



## Admin (Oct 22, 2008)

*Telegraph online* - New research on the effectiveness of taking aspirin to prevent heart disease in people with diabetes. Libby Dowling comments.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...s-warned-aspirin-increases-bleeding-risk.html

*Silent Assassin in Second Life*
Diabetes UK has taken its Silent Assassin campaign into Second Life. Virtual posters have been put up around the 3D virtual world to inform its 15 million “residents” about the campaign, which seeks to raise awareness of how diabetes can cause a range of other conditions that leading a healthier lifestyle can help to control.http://www.ehiprimarycare.com/news/4243/silent_assassin_in_second_life

*Diabetes Epidemic
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1078962/Warning-diabetes-epidemic-cases-hit-2-5m.html?ITO=1490

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article...by_167,000&in_article_id=363241&in_page_id=34

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...s-diabetes-population-rises-by-thousands.html

*Diabetes may cause first fall in life expectancy for 200 years
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-wellbeing/health-news/diabetes-may-cause-first-fall-in-life-expectancy-for-200-years-966914.html
*


----------

